# Heeling Patterns



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been getting some interesting heeling patterns lately and am curious as to whether there is an online source for the various possibilities?


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

I did a quick search and found this:

heeling patterns - Google Search

There are also sites with videos, but I liked this because it has maps for the various levels from Novice A to Utility.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  I kept coming up with weird results and this looks great!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The craziest heeling pattern I ever got had us doing turns all around the utility jumps


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I was just looking at agility layouts and started thinking - hmm - wonder if the basic patterns could be adapted to heeling


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Jodie, did you check out the link posted by Casey and Sampsons Mom posted? I scrolled down a little bit, and lo and behold there is a picture of your dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I wondered about that and said Nah! 
Jodie, is that Conner?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha ha, that's funny! Yep, that's my Conner in my avatar pic, from his first trial in open B (which he won and got HIT from too!) 

And different trial, but same show site as the crazy heeling pattern around the jumps I was talking about!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------

